# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software )  مساعدة

## arnest

Wiko Cink Peax *Android 4.1.2*  فلاشة

----------

